

Peak Objective-C - DHowett
http://patrickbgibson.com/post/128652076508/peak-objective-c

======
misiti3780
i like your article but i disagree - a majority of the 3rd party libs are
written in ObjC - this is not going to change overnight - it is more expensive
and time consuming to build a swift app and that will continue to be the case
until the 3rd party libs + online resources catch up

i would bet (although i cant confirm this) that start ups would still prefer
to build apps in objective C because it will cost them less money, which means
learning swift right now in (9/2015) might actually make you less employable.

